# Planting Depth Question



## Botany_Bob (Sep 19, 2006)

According to research done on peppers and tomatoes if the planting depth is increased to cover the first true leaves of the plant there is the potential of having a larger yield of fruit http://www.imok.ufl.edu/veghort/trans/eval.htm

Do you think this will also have a similar effect upon cannabis?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2006)

Botany_Bob said:
			
		

> According to research done on peppers and tomatoes if the planting depth is increased to cover the first true leaves of the plant there is the potential of having a larger yield of fruit http://www.imok.ufl.edu/veghort/trans/eval.htm
> 
> Do you think this will also have a similar effect upon cannabis?


*Hey BB your link doesn't work. There is only one way to find out and that's by trying it.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 19, 2006)

IMO I dont see where it will make a difference.


----------



## Botany_Bob (Sep 20, 2006)

By covering the bottom part of the stem, below the first node, with soil the plant changes the exposed stalk that is underground into a root system (similar to air layering). With a larger initial root system the plant can absorb more nutrients from the soil and grow larger, thus producing more flowers and fruit. The link shows data from a research project involving tomatoes and peppers. I'll try it again http://www.imok.ufl.edu/veghort/trans/eval.htm


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 20, 2006)

Intersting, let me know if it works! I am certainly down for a higher yield.


----------



## KADE (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, it is the same as taking a cutting... everything underground gets roots... 
You still need to grow the plant tall to then rebury it under the ground deeper... hence... not worth the time.


----------



## HGB (Sep 21, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> You still need to grow the plant tall to then rebury it under the ground deeper... hence... not worth the time.



why must the plant be tall for this?

I do this alot in my garden and usally around week 2 of veg with plants that are around 12 inches tall..

sometimes I just bury the first node and sometimes 2.

this also works great for peeps with height issues in small grows and is never a waste of time IMHO

grow on


----------



## KADE (Sep 21, 2006)

So you shock the plant so week 2-3 it is stressed... which If i'm right is the week that it decides if it is male/female....  would help with height.. VERY RIGHT...   I've never had that problem...   but timewise... not worth it imho


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 25, 2006)

I have used this idea a lot. moisture is a big deal always so put down some kind of cotton fiber like an old shirt to help hold moisture in the ground. Then pull the dirt up around the plant to cover the shirt and build it up around the stalk about a foot high it will settle some and the shirt will hold the moisture and the roots will grow into the shirt it as it roots. The plant will root in the new dirt. Most of the time on that part of the plant there are no flowers/leaves anway. I have even saved plants that break over by piling dirt over the broken stalk and it will root. Good luck


----------



## KADE (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup, usually called banking. Used when u start flowering so the buds won't kill the plant. I laugh at all my idiot friends that don't know that a simple table fan on low is enough to make the plants grow enough support for themselves.


----------

